# Colitis & IBS & PMS



## razzcarr (Feb 7, 2008)

Is it possible to have both? I was diagnosed with IBS 20 years ago. Just got diagnosed with colitis in July. I have been on 800 mg of Asacol 3 times a day since july. I am normally ok, just the week before my period I get major issues. My lower back hurts like crazy, lower stomach pain, and I can't eat hardly at all. I get basically constipated. I get all swollen and feel like i'm overly full even if I haven't eaten a thing and get gas pressure. Anyone else have this? I went back to my doc today and he wants to run more (expensive) tests on me. A CT Scan with contrast (which I already had done in july) and an endoscopy. I just feel like its my IBS rearing its ugly head, and that these tests are a waste of my time and definately my money. I would truly appreciate any help here!! I am considering switching doctors. Thanks for listening. (well reading, lol) Kathy


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Well, I'm not a doctor but I can tell you that even women without IBS or IBD have more GI issues (D and bloating) around their period.I have Colitis, IBS, Endo, and have just been told I'm now pre-menopausal at 40 yrs. old - Thanks! I've started taking hormones which helps with the excruciating cramps and pain I used to have for the first three days of my period and have noticed that with the decrease in cramps the associated D has gone away around my period. So, that may bode for keeping the cramps under control to lessen the D. Be careful of NSAIDS though - Advil, Aleve, Naproxyn - as it is hypothesized that they many make IBD and/or IBS worse over time.Whether to do more tests or not is up to you but it may be worth talking to you Gyn. about your symptoms first.Good luck,Elizabeth


----------

